# ods./Excel Tabelle oder doch SQL für nen Anfänger?



## DefconDev (5. Mrz 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

zurzeit arbeite ich an einer GUI, läuft auch alles Prima. Nur jetzt möchte ich daten aus einer Tabelle auslesen. Anfangs habe ich das noch aus einer txt Datei gemacht, nur möchte ich später mehr damit anfangen können.

Daher stellt sich mir gerade die Frage, ist der Einstieg in SQL weit aus umfangreicher als der mit der Behandlung von Excel oder Openoffice Dokumenten?

Eigentlich muss ich nur ca. 10 Zeilen und 10 Spalten immer wieder auslesen und wieder abspeichern.

Da scheint mir der Einstieg in SQL etwas zuviel oder?


----------



## dzim (5. Mrz 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass dein Post eigentlich nicht klärt, was dein Ziel ist. Egal ob SQL oder Excel/ODF du müsstest erst einmal die APIs lernen und etwas drumherum bauen.
Du hast also schon was mit TXT gemacht - warum dann nicht stattdessen JSON oder XML? Die APIs, die du da lernen müsstest, wären noch eher problemlos - wenn du nichts allzu ausgefallenes möchtest.

Aber wie gesagt: Kläre erst einmal, wofür du es brauchst, dann können wir dir vielleicht auch eine Abschätzung geben, was das sinnvollste ist.


----------



## DefconDev (5. Mrz 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt angefangen mit JOpenDocument. 

erklären wir mein Beispiel mal so. Ich habe zehn verschiedene Arten von Tieren, jedes Tier steht in einer Zeile und hat pro Spalte einen speziellen Wert, wie zb. Gewicht, Größe, Lebenserwartung usw.

also eine 10x10 Matrix. 10 Tiere mit 10 verschiedenen Attributen.

Später möchte ich diese Werte in einem Diagramm per Button aufrufen, in meiner GUI.

Ich bin nicht 100% aber ich glaube gelesen und verstanden zu haben dass es mit JOpenDocument klappen sollte.


Habe jetzt mit JOpenDocument auch die ersten Werte einlesen können.

Mehr möchte ich nicht machen. Aber die Frage hat sich eigentlich schon beantwortet, dass was ich mit der API von JOpenDocument machen kann , reicht für mich schon.


----------



## dzim (6. Mrz 2014)

Das ist gut, das du was gefunden hast, das dir gefällt. Ich selbst würde für einen so begrenzten Datenumfang wahrscheinlich am ehesten eine CSV-Datei verwenden, aber am Ende ist es einfach Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## DefconDev (6. Mrz 2014)

Welche Vorteile birgt denn CSV? Ich bin was Datenbanken angeht oder ähnliches noch blutiger Anfänger.


----------



## dzim (6. Mrz 2014)

Was heisst schon Vorteil. Es ist ein einfaches Format, das ist schon alles. Datenbanken für Präferenzen sind sinnvoll, wenn du so etwas wie SQLite verwenden kannst, ansonsten eher für größere Mengen an Daten. Excel/ODF-Spreadsheats/CSV ist sinnvol, wenn du nur wenige Daten in das System holen möchtest, oder aber eben diese Daten von irgendwem via Excel oder Open-/LibreOffice/... erstellt und gepflegt werden. XML oder JSON macht sich durchaus auch gut für Einstellungen und sind halt vor allem gute Datenaustauschformate. Was die API-Unterstützung angeht, bist du mit SQL, XML und JSON sicher am besten ausgestattet, bei den anderen Formaten wird es in Java mitunter etwas kniffliger.

Aber wie schon gesagt, es hängt sehr vom Einsatzzweck ab, was du verwenden kannst.

Bei dir klingt es so, als handle es sich um einen recht fixen Datenbestand, daher bietet sich eingetlich alles, ausser SQL an. Ich würde Einstellungen einer Anwendung entweder in XML oder JSON machen (bei sehr wenigen oder nicht sehr komplexen genügt sogar ein Property-File). Und grössere Datenmengen in SQL speichern.
Exceltabellen oder ODF-Spreadsheats würde ich nur für die Datenausgabe verwenden, alternativ noch CSV. Für die Eingabe von Daten taugt meiner Meinung nach maximal CSV - für die anderen ist mir der Aufwand schon zu gross.


----------

